# QSI Sound Impression



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

so i got an engine with said system in a trade with member from the other forum. those who own these decoders will not read anything new here but here is my impression. while QSI is noticeably lighter on base then BLI, the functionality is several steps above.




*Dynamic brakes* - they will not start unless the engine is above certain speed, and will stop as soon as engine slows down to pint where they no longer efficient. meaning that engineer navigating down the slope with dynamic brakes on, will not need to bother shutting them off manually as he reaches the bottom. (i would think most people probably know what dynamic brakes are)

*3 states of shutdown.* i absolutely love that instead of shutting the engine completely i can leave it on low idle. and when on low idle (or completely shut down) the engine will not respond to any engine commands - flicking the throttle by mistake will not move it until start-up sequence is complete.sound of doors closing when engineer leaves or enters the cold engine is a bonus. there s also a mode with high idle engine disconnect (sound of revving engine while the loco stays put) but i'm not sure where that would be used

* Engine labor* acceleration momentum is required and feature works best with a considerable setting. wile just playing back power notches and transition from one notch to another is nice, this decoder will produce sounds of laboring engine as it accelerates to set notch and usual cruise sound as it actually reaches it. 

*Air Brake* !!! can be experienced best with deceleration momentum set to large value. as the engine decelerates at set momentum, enabling air-brake besides turning on the sound of released air, will actually increase braking effort. proportionally even! meaning that the longer the air brake was was enabled the faster engine will stop (as if it actually released more air ). the sound of screeching brakes as the engine is near stop comes on automatically and stops just before the engine actually stops

*audio CV readback* with the extra power needed to program the engine it can only be programmed in OP mode meaning that normally one will not be able to read CV values from decoder - as if programming blindly. so to confirm value assignment engine actually announces it in spoken words. it even has function to announce vocally values of any other CV of choice. what a save of situation!
i love the fact one can ask the engine to announce its ID and consist ID.
manual says it should also announce its scale speed while moving but for some reason that feature i could not turn on yet. time to download QSI manual

some other smaller neat surprises are there as well

so, while expensive, QSI system is simply mind-blowing.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

following up with Video doodle. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxqNC93qe08&hd=1

had clear "script" to follow in mind but when i actually took the cam it evaporated. so i shot bunch of random shots... need to start to write things down. first experiment with pulling focus, hard to do without proper focusing ring and i guess video monitor (which i don't have )would be useful here. and as always i really could use better lighting, or at least set manual WB...
when my layout takes better shape i will try to approach this in more serious way.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Way Neat!*

Anton, your setup is getting to the point that you may not be needed to run the system!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Incredible realism!:thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

QSI is simply awesome. I just yesterday bought a Bowser U25C in BN with the QSI installed. I will comment though that the air horn is not nearly as loud as my Athearn with the QSI even after adjusting all the CV's.

Well I take all this back, lol.... both engines are equipped with Soundtraxx systems. the BLI I had was QSI. ooops lol...


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

dozer said:


> QSI is simply awesome. I just yesterday bought a Bowser U25C in BN with the QSI installed. I will comment though that the air horn is not nearly as loud as my Athearn with the QSI even after adjusting all the CV's.
> 
> Well I take all this back, lol.... both engines are equipped with Soundtraxx systems. the BLI I had was QSI. ooops lol...


BLI uses QSI only in their paragon line. blue line has their own developed sound


----------

